
Today Is the World Toilet Day - kkulakov
http://toiletlist.com/
======
kkulakov
I have been collecting pictures of toilets around the world.A weird hobby of
mine. I have over 1000 now but my goal is to have 100 000. In the times of
Artificial Intelligence and space exploration, it is a shame that over a
billion people do not have access to normal toilets with running water. Help
me build more awareness - add your toilet.

